# bobber stop question



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

been searching the internet all dang day...to many opinions. Can someone tell me what kind (exactly) of braid or Dacron or what ever the heck you call it, to buy to tie my own bobber stops out of? Dacron 30lb seems to be the majority. Somebody said Tuff XP (or somthin' like that) but no way in heck do I want o pay that much for 100yards of line. thanks for any help.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

why don't you go buy the pre-made ones from wal-Mart? they work. if you just want to tie your own I'd find some cheap braid. if you are just using it as a bobber stop don't buy Dacron.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Go buy the premade ones at Walmart. It's like $1.50 for 10.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*bobber stops*

I tried the premade ones, they were nylon and just came off after less than an hour. maybe they make some better ones out there. thanks much.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Tie them tight and cut the end of the strings off. You're doing something wrong if you're having issues.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Tie them tight and cut the end of the strings off. You're doing something wrong if you're having issues.


 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
X times 2


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

swampbilly said:


> I tried the premade ones, they were nylon and just came off after less than an hour. maybe they make some better ones out there. thanks much.


ya I've fished with them for hours before and they worked just fine.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*un-waxed Dental floss.*

I've used it for years. I tie them on coffee stirrers. Photo to come.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*un-waxed Dental floss.*

I've used it for years. I tie them on coffee stirrers. Use a simple Snell Knot.
Just slip one off when you need it.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*bobber stop*

check out the little rubber stops sold at bass pro, no tying and they stay in place on braid line.Cheap,and work great!


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

I use to tie my own until some turned me on to the rubber ones. They work a lot better for me. Only issue I have had is they don't last as long on braided line.


----------

